# how many zebra danios could i add?



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i have a 28 gallon tank with this stocking

1 1.5" fancy goldfish
1 1.5" common goldfish
1 male betta
5 wcmm
1 suckerfish
3 peppered cories
1 bronze cory
1 m/1 f molly
1 f platy
1 m/1 f swordtail.




i have a Fluval underwater filter for up to 130l and a Superfish air-flow 2 with 2 7" bubble stones.i also have some live plants.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i was thinking 5-20 if you know then please tell me.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

oh by the way i have gravel if you need to know.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

First of all I'd like to point out Zebra Danios are WARM tropical fish and Goldfish are COLD water. Goldfish need no heater and a MUCH bigger tank. White cloud mountain minnows are cold water too.... 


No way can you do 20 zebra Danios. WAYYYY to many. Your tank is already got a good bit of fish in it. I'd say do a small school of them. Around 5-7.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

thanks i will get about 5-7 zebra danios or more cories oh and my tank is quite warm also i would only have 1 goldfish but when i looked at a tank at the petstore all the goldfish were ill or dead and there was 1 healthy ish one so i saved it and nows its healthy again.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would not go with too many zebras. Define small sucker fish- if it is a common then you can expect it to reach 1.5-2 feet long. 

Your common goldie will get upwards of 1 foot long

Your fancy goldie will be about the size of a large softball. 

Those fish will not fit in your tank. Having a tank that is too small for them leads to stunting. Stunting is bad and should be avoided. 

Your goldie:









I can't find my picture of the pleco


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

when the goldfish are a bit bigger they will be going in my 2500 gallon pond and the suckerfish is only about 2-3 cm and i dont actually know the breed the lps said it was just a suckerfish.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Sweet pond! I want pictures  If it was only listed as a sucker fish then it's probably a common. The good news is they are also cold water or warm water- and should be able to go into your pond. I do not know their cold tolerance so you might want to find out first.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright, good you have a pond! I'm going to guess the sucker fish is a CAE (chinese algae eater) which is what I have and it was labeled sukerfish. Great algae eaters, but will get big and can get aggressive later on.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

good lord this is a mess.....lol..
goldfish...need to be out of a tropical tank completely...not when they get bigger..
fancy goldfish get up to 12" as shown..
common or comet goldfish i have seen at almost 24"
and now we have the infamous "suckerfish"...who knows..could be an otocinclus or a common pleco...you really need to identify it...common plecos can reach 4 ft.
http://www.fishgeeks.com/fishforums/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=35513
the white clouds need cool water as well...

since your tank is just 28 Gallons...put the carp and pleco in the pond and move the clouds to a different tank and you should be good to go with the 20 danios...a bit crowded but doable if you keep up on water changes..
outside of that ; forget about it...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

John- it might be good to explain why the goldies should go outside now as opposed to later, just so that information is here  My belief is because it doesn't take much to start the stunting process, but there may be more to it that you probably know about!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

aside from the early stunting issue...moving them now there is less temp difference ; therefore reducing the risk of thermal shock...thermal shock can cause ich and other diseases due to their weakened condition brought on by the stress of the shock...


----------



## rolltide (Jan 8, 2012)

2 or 3 no more than 4


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Jun 13, 2011)

Goldfish have huge bioloads as well.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

wow what a mess listen to loha and dear lord don't say "oh they are happy". If a mute child is left in a desert with no shade will he be happy? remove the goldfish and place them into the pond. i personally wouldnt add danios and do more reasearch on the fish you have currently


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

if i add the goldies to the pond they will be at a risk of getting eaten by my 3 bigger 8+" goldies an my 1 1/2 ft sturgeon.


----------

